# Enclave Audio CineHome PRO



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Anyone have any thoughts on this system? I know it does not have ATMOS support but not sure that matters for me.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The system appears to be more about style and installation ease (something you typically use only once or twice) rather than functionality. You won't find many other surround systems boasting about 2" drivers in their speakers.

You should also beware of any sound system that promises important features (in this case eARC) in "a future firmware update".

The reviews are generally positive.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Turns out, my TV allows for a WISA connection for speakers. It does not support eARC but does support ARC HDMI. So you believe the 2" drivers are too small?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

shedberg said:


> my TV allows for a WISA connection for speakers


But


> Below is from the Enclave Technical Support page in reference to using 3rd party transmitters with our speaker products:
> 
> WiSA Soundsend
> 
> ...


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

P Smith said:


> But


Saw that after my post. I do have ARC HDMI though.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

shedberg said:


> So you believe the 2" drivers are too small?


Rears or surrounds don't need to be full range but they do need to be able to handle from around 80Hz up. That's a big ask for a 2" driver (even if there are multiple drivers).

HDMI ARC is sufficient if you don't EVER plan on more advanced CODECs but it isn't great to be so limited in right out of the gates.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

harsh said:


> Rears or surrounds don't need to be full range but they do need to be able to handle from around 80Hz up. That's a big ask for a 2" driver (even if there are multiple drivers).
> 
> HDMI ARC is sufficient if you don't EVER plan on more advanced CODECs but it isn't great to be so limited in right out of the gates.


Thanks for the insight. Would you have a recommendation for a substitute, like maybe Sonos for wireless speakers?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

shedberg said:


> Would you have a recommendation for a substitute, like maybe Sonos for wireless speakers?


How big is the room? How hard would it really be to wire things together?

Sonos makes a good product but they are painfully expensive.

Make sure you understand precisely what "wireless" means in the context. Speakers that require a power cord or adapter aren't really wireless. They just don't need speaker cables. The Cinehome PRO requires AC power for each speaker. I'm not sure how the CineHub is powered (it has a DC input). It certainly beats having to charge the batteries in the speakers but it absolutely isn't wireless.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Room is about 20x20. Power cords are no problem for were I want the speakers. My issue is I have no good way to hide the wires as I have hardwood floors. Also, my robovac sometimes gets tangled in the speaker wire.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Floors and ceilings are pretty easy to pass through but I'm guessing that the surrounds are going to need to be mid-floor (the side walls are pretty far apart) so having at least those being without speaker cables is desirable.

I didn't know that robo-vacs were a thing with hardwood and rugs.


----------

